# Any 2010 shows for WI/MI



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Any show's in Wisconsin or the UP of Michigan this year? I have not heard of a WI show at all this year. PS La Crosse, Eau Claire, and Chicago are over 4 hours one way for me which is too darn far.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

You are just better off coming to the midwest show and having a great time.I'm sure the drive won't be that bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I did make the Milwaukee swap meet at Crystal Ridge ski hill. My first slot car swap meet and it was great. I will not be able to get to the Midwest show. It was bad enough dragging my Fiancee' to a slot car show on Valentines morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I will not make the Midwest show. I cannot justify 5 1/2 hours one way to go to a slot car show.


----------

